# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Decca Norma and Winstrol depot???Real???

## joecrx

Hey guys just got my hands on this stuff...What do you guys think???

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

real deca , idk anything about the winny

----------


## joecrx

Some more winstrol pics

----------


## 5a_reductase

The norma looks legit to me. The winny IDK, i've never used the stuff. I may be wrong, but didn't Zambon quit making winstrol depot? This is what I heard............Not making it anymore so anything with Zambon winny on it is fake. IDK......someone will chime in.

----------


## joecrx

guys you have to keep in mind that this stuff is pretty old thats why it was practacally given to me. I have been told by various contacts in the medical field that such gear will deteriorate at the level of 1% per year after exp. date.

----------


## juiceda26

i hope your not running that without test.

----------


## 5a_reductase

Ditto, needs test. The deca and winny will put your libido in the dumpster.....

----------


## joecrx

I do plan on running some test as well. any suggestions guys on a possible cycle with what ive got? I also have some beta ts-1. anyone know about this stuff?

----------


## joecrx

here are some pics

----------


## joecrx

thanks for the thoughts guys...more thought and opinions are welcome!

----------


## joecrx

AnY winstrol experts around???

----------


## juiceda26

I can tell you one thing. It hurts more than any other thing i've injected.

----------


## joecrx

Thanks for the tip! I will be thinking of your post the first time I shoot the stuff. I am a first time winstrol user.

----------


## Rider

Normas are old lots indeed

----------


## joecrx

True. But are they legit??? How about the winney?

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## Rider

the old normas look good too

----------


## Sheven

winstrol is good

----------


## joecrx

Thanks guys...feel much better knowing opinions from the pros. Thanks for helping an average Joe like me!!!
More opinions are welcome along with some known good cycle strategies for a newbie's second...actually first real cycle. Dieting tips are welcome as well. Just looking for some good quality gains.

----------


## joecrx

This place has a wealth on information!!! What would be the best way to do a source check?

----------


## AcePowerZ

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=392484

----------


## MORPHIN

need a closer look at the norma and the sticker on the norma, to me from the pic it looks fake, but norma came out with a new style recently where the rubber is grey and not black no more

----------


## joecrx

These normas are actually pretty old ones if you look at the lot no's and the expiry dates.

----------


## mad dogs

i see the mgf date is 2005 on your norma - phamra grade gear has a 4 year shelf life so the exp date shoukd be 2009 ,so one year past shelf life ,notthat it matters as gear is good to use past its exp but just a point i thought i would bring up.

----------


## joecrx

Actually the normas are always dated for two year life as far as I understand!

----------


## mad dogs

ok cool ,then its 3 years past shelf life ?

----------


## joecrx

Nothing wrong with that... Is there?

----------


## mad dogs

well .......... 3 years is pushinf it somewhat ,i belive that the older the gear is the less potent it becomes and at 100mgs/ml when in date 3 years past exp date i assume it would be less potent than 100mgs/ml.

----------


## joecrx

Like I wrote earlier, I was told that it deteriorates at a rate of about 1% per year...not bad at all!

----------


## MORPHIN

if stored correctly its possible to not even loose any potency at all

----------


## mad dogs

cool ^^^

----------


## joecrx

They have been stored in a sealed steel box and in a dark cool place, closet to be exact.

----------


## mad dogs

then your fine ,its when there exposed to heat/light/cold/ect when it can become a problem with loseing strenth.

----------


## joecrx

I have been Told 1% per year +\-. which would make it about 97mg/ml.

----------


## joecrx

Bump!!!

----------


## Oriental Pharma

Depending on the circumstances, the potency of the drug will decrease.

The factor starts from the chemical source, then the quality of the laboratory which processes it into liquid/tablets, followed with how it is packed.

When the drug reaches the consumer, it usually relates on how consumers are keeping the drug. Certain temperatures will affect the potency of the drug. Currently, no accurate calculation can be made, however, it's usually about 10% per year. It's not just about the drug, it's how you preserve it.

Though...... There's a study says that a few drugs are still good to use 10 years after it's expiration date.. I cant remember the exact details though.

----------


## ak10

The deca being asked about up top looks nearly identical to mine (obviously these are a newer batch). I've scratched all the labels, numbers, etc... with my fingernail to see if they will come off and I've layed them down on their side to see if they're at the same levels (described in a thread on this site as one of the ways to tell). They're all the same level and all but one thing were not able to be scratched off (the second pic shows which one).




Hoping I got good stuff.

----------


## JordanRHughes

How much are those worth? Thanks in advance.

Jordan



> The deca being asked about up top looks nearly identical to mine (obviously these are a newer batch). I've scratched all the labels, numbers, etc... with my fingernail to see if they will come off and I've layed them down on their side to see if they're at the same levels (described in a thread on this site as one of the ways to tell). They're all the same level and all but one thing were not able to be scratched off (the second pic shows which one).
> 
> 
> cancun hotels
> 
> 
> Hoping I got good stuff.

----------


## anabolic1979

tons! lol no price discussions

----------


## JordanRHughes

> Hey guys just got my hands on this stuff...What do you guys think???





please read the rules

----------

